# Jazz&Lakers--Round 2



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Really if you look at it game 4 last year was at home and we just played terrible, game 5 we nearly pulled out in LA, being only 3-4 down with 2 minutes or so left, so maybe we have a chance, and maybe with Fesenko inside he may be able to block a couple shots or at least push the Laker bigs around. Just hope they give LA a good run for their money, gonna be a hard series to win, but maybe they can beat them.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I think if the Jazz win atleast 1 game, we'll call it a moral victory.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its going to be tough for sure, but I wouldn't count the Jazz out yet. They will have their problems with the bigs down low, but if they can come up with a perimeter solution on defense, and force some turnovers, I think they'll be in good shape. The Thunder were no bigger/smaller a team that Utah is, and besides having Durrant (who really didn't play THAT well) and Westbrook (Deron may be a bit slower, but he is better), their next-tier players were not as good as Utah's.

I think the bigger issue for Utah to worry about (rather than the match-up) is their mental game. How they perceive the Lakers has been a determining factor in how they play. I think tomorrow's game will be the toughest one in LA, and will be a litmus test of the Jazz attitude about the series. They just need to forget about who is sitting court side, where they are playing, what town they are in, and what all the analysts think about the series, and PLAY BALL. If they play their game, they'll have more success than OKC did, and LA will be the ones scrambling to win on the road.

Those things aside, if the Jazz are going to win this series, they need to do it in 6 games or less. A game 7 in LA would be a disaster I think. While nothing would please me more than to see the Jazz win in that scenario, its just a pipe dream. They need to steal one of the first two games on the road, and win at home, just as they did to the Thuggets.

I hate the Lakers more than any other sports team. They are the spawn of the corrupt side of the league, and too often the bane of my team's existence. With that said, GO JAZZ!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Screw the Lakers.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

well face the truth the tv money decides who wins and who losies
you can bet the TV gods want the lakers and the cavels in the finals the NBA is riged by the REFs on who win and who loses , the TV money is all that count in the end.

and the NBA and TV gods doesn't want the jazzz to win anything, you just watch and see the refffs help the lakers to the next round, TV markets and money is all that counts>

and tell me if i am wrong??? thats why i don't even watch games, becuase they are decided by the refs and not the players.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

sparky00045 said:


> well face the truth the tv money decides who wins and who losies
> you can bet the TV gods want the lakers and the cavels in the finals the NBA is riged by the REFs on who win and who loses , the TV money is all that count in the end.
> 
> and the NBA and TV gods doesn't want the jazzz to win anything, you just watch and see the refffs help the lakers to the next round, TV markets and money is all that counts>
> ...


I agree with you, big market teams, and big names, are what will prevail on the refs. Just ask one that used to wear the suit. Tim Donaghy a felon or not, believe the in-depth things he has to say, compared to what David Stern says as to just shoving him off because he is a convicted felon.






[youtube:27y8m0tl]http://www.youtube.com/v/V0lrpVwlr-k&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:27y8m0tl]

[youtube:27y8m0tl]http://www.youtube.com/v/Zl1jdEoG6bw&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:27y8m0tl]


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

A disappointing loss but not for lack of effort on the part of the players. A coaching snafu cost this game. Sloan should have taken Korver out and ran Price with D-Will at the end of the game!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

[youtube:2vurdods]http://www.youtube.com/v/DKZa_Tpa1qA&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:2vurdods]

Or maybe calls should be the same on both ends. I got a lot of old feelings like from years past against the Lakers, close on their home floor and how the calls go. In the video above I've always loved the Odom wide open dunk and 1, and the Harpring outside the restricted area, and the ref was in the motion of nearly blowing his whistle, then he remembered the team it would have went against. Oh well Jazz were close, and this shows us, they may have a chance in LA, if a few calls would go our way for once.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's an incredible statistic: Phil Jackson's teams are 45-0 in playoff series in which his team won the first game of the series. 
Source? Read the game notes: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=300502013


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally was impressed by the effort put forth by the Jazz. They could have rolled in the second quarter but didn't. A couple of plays go their way and they could have won the game. I think C.J. has to keep driving the ball and I agree Price has to get more minutes. He's never been intimidated by these hot shots and steps his game up every time we play them. Williams continues to have the heart of a lion and Matthews continues to impress. Hope they give the same effort in game two regardless of the final score. As for the refs.... it will always go L.A.'s way we just have to play through it and take them out of the equation. (if thats even possible).


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Last 4 minutes all calls were going LA way. Can anyone find the stats one fouls in the last 4 minutes? I was impressed with how the Jazz came back, but I'm always leary of the Lakers. I think they sometimes just play around with the Jazz and then just turn it up a notch when they need to pull out the win. 

My prediction for the next game is the Jazz will pack it in and you will see a 3 point bombardment sink the Jazz. Bryant and Fisher will be draining the 3 ball and the Jazz will never go out to stop it. It could be ugly. I'm thinking the Jazz lose by as much as 17 points or more.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

The NBA and the TV networks wants big markets in the finals. I'm [email protected] sure the refs are told that. :evil:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Watched the replay of the last 4 minutes and I would have to say that Sloan blew this game. The subs were doing just fine and Price was the key to the Jazz taking the lead. The Lakers either couldn't stay with Price or didn't think he was as good as he is. Then Sloan pulls him out and puts Williams in and that was the turning point in the last few minutes. Williams tried to take it on his shoulders and the Lakers knew who to guard and just shut him down. I know you think you need the starters and suoerstars in the last part of a game, but when the subs had the Lakers confused, Jerry should have rode them out. Bad move on Sloan's part. He cost the Jazz a win. 

I think the broom will be near the closet door.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think the broom will be near the closet door.


I think the Lakers will lose at least one here... but that one may be the only one they lose. I however will keep the the broom at hand as well. 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

crickets...chirp chirp...sorry all you die hard Jazz fans...y'all have the faith of a mustard seed...too bad it's placed in eastern European centers and power forwards that have the ball handling skills of a California sea lion...
I guess it could be worse...you could be a Hawks fan!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> crickets...chirp chirp...sorry all you die hard Jazz fans...y'all have the faith of a mustard seed...too bad it's placed in eastern European centers and power forwards that have the ball handling skills of a California sea lion...
> I guess it could be worse...you could be a Hawks fan!!!


The Jazz played well, but the Lakers are just better than them, it hurts to say that. They are just too big. I was on the Fesinko band wagon, but I am quickly getting off, he SUCKS! Man I am surprised he is even in the NBA after watching him play last night. Milsap was about the only answer the Jazz had, but it still wasn't enough. I think the Jazz will get one in Utah and then go out in five, all too much like last year. Too be honest the Jazz look better this year than they did last year, but it still isn't enough unfortunately.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I still have faith. I think they can win their two at home if they play hard, and play a close game five and possibly steal it and win at home in 6. Or possibly win game 7 if Kobe is worn down. I can't give up hope, it's not in me


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been a Jazz fan since they moved here in '79. But I gotta say they are done in this series. It isn't because the refs mis-called the games. It isn't because the NBA wants the big markets in the finals. There is no conspiracy. The Lakers are a better team than the Jazz this year. Period. Nothing more. Nothing less. There is a reason they had the best record in the west - for the third year in a row. They are the defending champions. Kobe is the best closer in basketball. Their big guys are bigger, taller, stronger, and better at boxing out and rebounding than our big guys. Their best player is better than our best player. Even if AK and Memo were playing, the Lakers are still better. The Jazz may win one in Salt Lake. Heck. They might just win two. But they will not win this series. 

I'll still watch, and I'll still cheer and fly my Jazz flag and wear my gear to work because that is what fans do during the play-offs. But come on folks. This isn't a conspiracy. If that were true, the Spurs would have never been "allowed" to win several titles.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll GaryFish looks like we have 3 of the worst officials coming into the game tonight (Dick Bavette, Joey Crawford, and Greg Willard). The NBA is a controversy, it showed a lot worse for years than it does today after the Doughey episode the NBA has went through. I don't think David Stern and officials sit in a room and it is said the Lakers (or big market team) have to win a series. I think little hints and wispers let refs know what would be best for the league, and then there are of course biases towards players in the NBA by officials as well, which is understandable. 

Don't get me wrong it would be a hard job to be an NBA official. You have 20,000+ fans on top of you every night, 2 coaching staffs, and 2 teams that none of the players can do any wrong, cussing you out and whining every call you make. I mean really NBA refs have to have something to listen to all of those things every trip up and down the court. But NBA refs also make questionable calls and just plain bad calls and even for the most blatant wrong calls they are not penalized in any way, they can't be called out by player X or they are fined 25,000+ dollars. I think that is what makes it such a conspiracy to some people, is absolutely nothing can be said about the officials, I don't think players should be able to hash out officials but a couple sentences wouldn't hurt to much, but then I guess the players get that done on the court.

Any ways, go Jazz, they should win tonight hopefully.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have thought for a long time that there needs to be a similar contest-a-call to what the NFL has in the NBA. I think it would give the refs incentive to call the games better, and allow players/coaches to contest what they think are bad calls. I also think it would be beneficial to have the refs come from an outside organization or institution that has nothing to do with the league and its commissioner. I agree 1-I; it really makes you wonder why Stern thinks he has to fine the hell out of guys to keep them quiet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll after some flops by Fisher and...... just kidding. It seems the series is over now, it would be nice to throw off 3 straight and take the series to 7 but would also be nearly impossible. Pretty good season, but I guess there's one game left at least so no reason to start looking back until its completely over.  I guess the final question on this game is, should Deron have passed the ball to Boozer side open under the basket for the last play?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes he should have, Boozer was just standing there open under the basket. I thought Deron picked some poor shots at the end. Just my opinion.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I guess the final question on this game is, should Deron have passed the ball to Boozer side open under the basket for the last play?


Absolutely not! Boozer is two passes away in that photo. Deron has four Laker players converging on him. An attempted bounce or skip pass through the middle would have been extremely lucky to make it into Boozer's hands. There was no time for a lob pass because that allows the defense to converge and Carlos would have had to make a move like a pump fake before taking a shot. Gasol is very difficult to lob over anyway. There just wasn't time to risk the lob. Matthews is open but had shown reluctance to take the shot on the previous possession and also had a poor shooting night. Deron had shot the ball well from long distance. It was his shot to take.

I used to have this quote from Michael Jordan on my classroom wall:


> I have missed more than 9000 shots in my career. I have lost almost 300 games. On 26 occasions I have been entrusted to take the game winning shot... and missed. And I have failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed.


Deron Williams is young. He did the right thing in taking the last shot. His time will come. Jordan didn't win a championship until his 7th year in the league. Deron's been with the Jazz for 4.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If only Judas Fisher could have played like that for the Jazz in the post season......


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Two things wrong with that last statement.

Fisher owed nothing to the Jazz. He did not betray them. He is a professional basketball player and it is his job. He took a 7 million dollar cut in pay to leave the Jazz - so his daughter could be closer to medical treatment. He's spent most of his career with the Lakers and was in Utah for a year. He owed the Jazz nothing. 

Second, he DID play like that in the play-offs for the Jazz when he was here. He was the reason the Jazz advanced to the conference finals that year. The rest of the Jazz core is still pretty much the same. Fisher was the difference.

Now, all that said, I freaking hate him because he is a Laker! And I hate the Lakers. I hate everything about them! The Lakers poured beer on my family. I hate the team. I hate the City of Los Angeles, and I hope they lose to the Suns or Magic in the next two rounds!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Two things wrong with that last statement.
> 
> Fisher owed nothing to the Jazz. He did not betray them. He is a professional basketball player and it is his job. He took a 7 million dollar cut in pay to leave the Jazz - so his daughter could be closer to medical treatment. He's spent most of his career with the Lakers and was in Utah for a year. He owed the Jazz nothing. Agreed.... good point Gary!


About Deron, he won't win a championship unless he goes to another team. The Jazz have shown a remarkable ability to play their way into a decent seed only to not get it done in the playoffs. If they couldn't win one with Karl, Stockton and Hornacek, this crew isn't even close to being championship quality.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah and look at the Suns now...been on easy street since the playoffs started and just waiting for the Lakers and resting up. Could have been the Jazz! But NO!!! Boozer had to sit out the last game of the season because his tummy was sore :roll:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

stablebuck is right plus add in Kirlenko not playing with his poor sore leg -)O(- well maybe I can play the next game attitude. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing is - no matter where the Jazz ended up at the end of the season, they would play the Lakers at some point. And they would lose. The Lakers are superior to the Jazz this year, and the last four years. It isn't even close. Which makes me sad. Because unless the Jazz can get significantly better through some major additions (Dwayne Wade, Dwight Howard or Lebron James) and some subtractions (AK and/or Memo's contracts), AND the Lakers get significantly worse because Kobe decides to try to play professional baseball or something, then we can look forward to three more years of carrying the Lakers' jocks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Thing is - no matter where the Jazz ended up at the end of the season, they would play the Lakers at some point. And they would lose. The Lakers are superior to the Jazz this year, and the last four years. It isn't even close. Which makes me sad. Because unless the Jazz can get significantly better through some major additions (Dwayne Wade, Dwight Howard or Lebron James) and some subtractions (AK and/or Memo's contracts), AND the Lakers get significantly worse because Kobe decides to try to play professional baseball or something, then we can look forward to three more years of carrying the Lakers' jocks.


You know... I really admire that inspite of being a huge Jazz fan, you can poke some cynicism at them in a good natured manner. Thanks for the chuckle Gary. :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> You know... I really admire that inspite of being a huge Jazz fan, you can poke some cynicism at them in a good natured manner. Thanks for the chuckle Gary.


And in spite of it all, my Jazz flag is flying at the GaryFish house, and I'll be wearing my Jazz shirt to work - win or lose. I may be a realist, but I'm still a fan. Besides, this is getting me ready for the beatings my Cougars are going to take this fall at the hands of FSU, TCU, utah, and YouDub. Its gonna be a tough sports year I think. -)O(-


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Since it might be the last game of the year and the last interesting thing to happen in Utah sports until football season, here's my 2 cents.



GaryFish said:


> Fisher owed nothing to the Jazz. He did not betray them. He is a professional basketball player and it is his job. He took a 7 million dollar cut in pay to leave the Jazz - so his daughter could be closer to medical treatment. He's spent most of his career with the Lakers and was in Utah for a year. He owed the Jazz nothing.
> 
> Second, he DID play like that in the play-offs for the Jazz when he was here. He was the reason the Jazz advanced to the conference finals that year. The rest of the Jazz core is still pretty much the same. Fisher was the difference.


Couldn't agree more. I think the reason the Lakers keep kicking our butts at Energy Solutions is the BAD KARMA from all of those fans booing Fisher. He hadn't exactly been shooting lights out in the playoffs until game 3. He did what any FATHER of a sick child would do. He also is the only Laker I can stand on the present team.



BirdDogger said:


> Deron Williams is young. He did the right thing in taking the last shot. His time will come. Jordan didn't win a championship until his 7th year in the league. Deron's been with the Jazz for 4.


Agreed. the lob would have been picked off by Gasol or he would have gotten to Booze quickly enough to alter the shot or block it since there would have been no time for a pump fake. DWill did the right thing.

As for the Jazz future, if we can add a decent big or Evan Turner
in this draft, while maintaining the core, we may yet be able to contend. The Lakers and the Suns are not getting any younger. OKC and Portland are up-and-coming, but I wouldn't anoint them champions yet. We do need Booze or an equivalent replacement. We also need to sign Dwill after next season. People forget that we get to go through what Cleveland is currently dealing with with LBJ next year. If we lose Dwill, then it is back to the lottery for us.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I am not giving up hope until the final buzzer! The Jazz are going to make history and beat the fakers 4 in a row.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

So I guess honoring a contract is not a concern to some of my fellow members. Initially I believe Fisher's medical professionals for his daughter were in New York. However they sucked and I never heard of Fish considering playing there. Also being a N.B.A. player your on the road 50% of the time during the season. If the concern is that great don't you take the season off? I'm sure the issue's could have been worked out. Not that I don't agree we would all do anything for our children but having the deal worked out with the Lakers before he was even released by the Jazz shows little or no respect for the organization to me. Anyone saying there was no deceite is fooling themselves. 
I'm aware big market teams will always compete because they can draw the talent but I will always cheer for the underdog. Unless they are the Lakers then to h*ll with them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> So I guess honoring a contract is not a concern to some of my fellow members.


I get what you are saying. As far as I'm concerned though, he worked things out with his boss at the time - Larry Miller. Both were good with the solution they came to. I figured that if Miller was OK with it, I had no room to criticize. He clearly knew more of the situation than any of us, and Miller was willing to voluntarily release Fisher from the terms of the contract with no strings attached. As things change, contracts do get re-worked as both parties agree. And that was the case. So I harbour no hard feelings over it.

I have to say though -I'm among those that will Boo Fisher on any occassion. He is a Laker. And I'll boo every single one of those imps. I hate the Lakers! I hate everything about them. They poured beer on my family. I hate the team. I hate the city of Los Angeles, and I refuse to buy anything at Staples.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> neverdrawn said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess honoring a contract is not a concern to some of my fellow members.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Very well said I think fisher could have stayed here his daughter isnt at the doctor every day plus he has enough money he could have flown her down there on her appointments it was just a excuse to leave and go win some more championships that he never would win here. 8)


----------

